# What does "Delta of 0 in 0 pixels" mean?



## WipeClean (Nov 10, 2005)

I've changed some memory timings and when I scanned for artifacts,
it found "Delta of x in x pixels". But no errors
I saw some misplaced pixels in the window, but what does it mean?
Are those artifacts?

It's an Sapphire X850XT card.


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 12, 2005)

That's not a good thing, i used to get those with high overclocks on my video card. If you have set your frequencies in your core/memory with stock timings and got no problems before you should either change the timing back or try lowering your memory freq to find your sweet spot. When you change the timings on your memory you'll have to bring the clock down on it too.


----------



## WipeClean (Nov 14, 2005)

I changed the timings when the card was overclocked, when I resetted the timings to def.
then the problem was gone!

But i won't change it anymore if it can damage the card!?


----------



## infrared (Nov 14, 2005)

Isn't it just an artifact?

hehe, sorry, i'm a curious person!


----------



## WipeClean (Nov 16, 2005)

Could be!? That's why I'm asking! 

Can artifcats damage the card, or are they just signs that the card is too overclocked.?


----------



## infrared (Nov 16, 2005)

They're just errors as a result of being overclocked too far, or that your card is running too hot. The artifacts themselves won't damage the card, it is just an indication that your graphics card is becoming unstable at that speed. If you didn't lower the clocks slighly, it may cause damage.

I've finally got round to overclocking my card (see sig below)!! I didn't get quite as much as i'd hoped out of it, but i'm amazed at the performance it's giving me running at stock!!


----------

